# Whats this?????? !!!!!!



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Look what my boxer brought me today as a present 

What is it? had few different Oppinions on this one 
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2638669170057992193jVdFYd

sorry i tried to put a pic here but I am too blonde


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

if I am not mistaken it is a gronse BUT not 100% Sure !! 
LOOK I POSTED A PIC AND I AM BLONDE !! LOL JAS


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

That is a female ruffed grouse. I am calling the RAP line on your dog. Grouse season has been closed since Jan 1. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

could be ....


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lol @ fire ! thanks I will tell him he is in BIG trouble !!!!
I about peed my pants seeing that thing

how in the heck did he catch that???????? should he not have some battle wounds lol


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> That is a female ruffed grouse. I am calling the RAP line on your dog. Grouse season has been closed since Jan 1. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

NOPE no battle wounds. By Springer use to bring them home all the time...

Good one Fire !!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lol well someone should tell my dog we dont need anymore 

we now had : Sqirrel, skunk, grouse, bat, ///// enough !


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Dawn how did you get the Picture to show up, I tried it and all I got for a red cross


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

BTW, you better eat that damn thing. I have to spend thousands of dollars to kill a few of those each year. Eat up!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lol want to borrow my Boxer??


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I wonder if the picky "sportsmen" who whine at the drop of a hat would cry "foul"  if you ate it.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Greenbush future said:


> I wonder if the picky "sportsmen" who whine at the drop of a hat would cry "foul"  if you ate it.


 
I sure as hell wouldn't let it go to waste! :lol:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lol.....Well I did NOT hunt it !!!!! MY Boxer did , And Yes I explained to him that it is not in Season and that he can get INTO BIG trouble, with the Dog police.

I dont think he cared he might be a repeat offender .....


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

My big dog went in the woods last fall and came out with a possum in his mouth. Thankfully he dropped it when I screamed at him. It was just light enough that I could see he had something but not what it was.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Firecracker said:


> Look what my boxer brought me today as a present
> 
> What is it? had few different Oppinions on this one
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2638669170057992193jVdFYd
> ...


Now for way more than you wanted to know. 

That is a Gray phase Ruffed Grouse. You will note that the one HuntingGirl used as an example was a red phase. They say that the Gray's developed in Pine forests and Reds in Deciduous. I would at least kept the tail fan because there are less of them. The meat from Grouse make good soup! He may have found it after it hit a window and killed himself. :tdo12:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

It's one of those critters that will give you a heart attack in the woods. They tend to hold tight until you almost step on them & then they flush. I can see how a fast dog could snap one up. They also have a neat mating ritual...they beat their wings really fast & it sounds almost like drumming.
And, they are very tasty.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

nop.he is in a fenced in yard.... so it must have come in to him lol

ok then so maybe now he will bring me more of those then
;0)


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

autumnlovr said:


> It's one of those critters that will give you a heart attack in the woods. They tend to hold tight until you almost step on them & then they flush. I can see how a fast dog could snap one up. They also have a neat mating ritual...they beat their wings really fast & it sounds almost like drumming.
> And, they are very tasty.


Yep I have had more heart attacks by these little critters than I care to mention. 
Very cool when you hear the drums beating.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

A guy (in his younger days) I know thought the beating was a farmer trying to get his tractor started.:lol:


----------

